# fergus the bogeyman(chaps graded stallion)



## crazycoloured (18 October 2009)

Going to see a yearling in the weekend by fergus the bogeyman. He stands at stud just down the road from me so i know him very well. He has an exellent temprement and produces some good allrounders and of course produced the stallion dun to order who i believe is doing very well. Does anyone on here have any youngsters/horses by him would be good to see some pics?


----------



## koeffee (19 October 2009)

there was a recent sale of over 20 youngsters by him? all had the same attitude, all bolshy and pushy, but it might have something to do with most being unhandled, or little handling??all seem to be ok comfirmation wise, but very stubborn,not sure how trainable they are? he in the flesh is a nice horse, shame he is not competed, more a pet in the field. Dun to order i think is one of his nicer youngsters but he failed his grading i think??? Some are really nice types, if you have the right mare, others are wishy washy colours that just look ugly, if handled from birth they tend to be ok, but i have to say, my friend bred a super foal last year to him, real strong colour out of a lovely hunter mare, the foal sold for big money. boils down to if you get the right mare to him you will get a nice foal.


----------



## crazycoloured (19 October 2009)

Yes i definately agree that you have to put the right type of mare to him to produce something decent. His ridden stock are generally easy going but iv known the odd few to be quirky to ride. I think he has a few offspring eventing and some have gone to dressage homes but as you said handling them from foals is vital.he had an injury in his younger years that stopped his  career but he is quite happy covering mares and being a big pet lol.I will try and find a pic of him iv got one somewhere.


----------



## crazycoloured (19 October 2009)




----------



## koeffee (19 October 2009)

i rode his sire a few times, he was a nicer horse, but i did him on a daily basis, when ken was jumping him. bless he does look nicer than that picture to be fair!!!!!


----------



## crazycoloured (19 October 2009)

yes the  pic dosent do him justice he's much nicer in the flesh.I liked picasso aswell think he jumped up to foxhunter. Last i heard he was in ireland hunting possibly at stud not sure.There are lots of fergus stock on the island a few bad and a lot nice.to be honest i think coloureds are finished possibly they will come back in fashion later on thats just my opinion.


----------



## jackblack (12 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Last i heard he was in ireland hunting possibly at stud not sure. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fergus was gelded in Ireland.


----------



## stripeycat (31 March 2010)

Hi
I own the stallion 'Fergus the Bogeyman' and I can categorically say he is NOT in ireland and has NOT been gelded!

I would also like to clarify that i helped out at the sale mentioned in the above posts and i knew the owner of the horses who were in the sale.  they had not been handled much prior to the sale and as far as i can make out were very upset by the sudden descent of hundreds of people and an auction ring being built in their field.
in the circumstances i'm not suprised they were frightened and did not want to leave the barn they were in to go to the sale ring.

I would be more than happy to fill anyone in on fergus' lifestory and supply anyone with pictures of him that are not like the one posted on here that someone has randomly taken of him in the field covered in mud!


He is a lovely horse and has sired many lovely youngsters, who are starting to event and dressage now.

many thanks
catrin
07989 380883


----------



## magic104 (1 April 2010)

Catrin can you confirm if on the sire side, Tempo is by Calgary Gold who also seems to have sired the dam?  Just you cant always trust the allbreeds info.


----------



## stripeycat (7 April 2010)

fergus is by the graded stallion 'picasso'
picasso was by the TB 'steadying' who goes back to northern dancer.  picasso's dam was a big irish coloured mare called tempo.

fergus' dam was 'carrie' who was by 'calgary gold' and was a 16.3hh palomino.  this is where fergus gets his dun and white colouring from and the reason he often throws duns and palomimos.

hope this has been of some help
let me know if i can help u any more


----------



## jackblack (28 April 2010)

jackblack said:



			[ QUOTE ]
 Last i heard he was in ireland hunting possibly at stud not sure. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fergus was gelded in Ireland.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, just re-read the above, my mistake, it's PICASSO who is in Ireland and gelded, not FTB.


----------



## jansbarnes (22 May 2012)

Hi there, My name is jan snowden, I am the person mention above who sold over 20 horses at a sale at mine. On the day of the sale there were rumours flying all over that my horses had been sedated as they were sooo quiet with all the people walking around their stables, when they walked out of the door it was the first time they had seen all the people in THIER field of course they were shell shocked they were petrified, not handled??? every one had been loading for the 2 weeks leading up to the sale they were all wormed , tetanused and had the blacksmith.!!! they were just gobsmacked. As for untrainable do you really think as a breeder I am going to use a stallion that caused me problems?? doesnt make sense. I used the stallion because of his temperament and because his offspring were great to work with, I have sold fergus babies all over the country and they are all doing really well and ALL the owners contact me saying how quiet and gentle as well as easy to work with they are. fergus is a top class stallion whose progeny are stunning and kind. I would not have any hesitation is telling someone to buy a fergus youngster as long as that person knew something about working with a youngster.


----------



## chocolategirl (8 June 2012)

Hi everyone. I have a mare by Fergus the Bogeyman and would have to say she is the most genuine, honest, kind, biddable, trainable, non-mareish mare I have ever come across, and I've been around horses for 40 years. She is a fanatastic mover, dressage judges love her and she attracts attention wherever she goes partly because of her striking colour which is dark dun and white. My 2 daughters who are 13 and 16 also ride and compete our girl. She is a true family friend but also has enough presence to get her noticed at competitions. I must confess, I didn't look into the stallion before I bought her from Catrin (Fergus' owner), but the day I went to try her after only having been broken in approx. 6 weeks, it was like slipping on a comfy pair of slippers! Fergus does seem to produce youngters with fantastic temperements which I'm certain comes from him.


----------



## Cherrygarden (8 June 2012)

For what it's worth I like the picture of him in the field covered in mud. He still looks a good type and happy being a horse. You might see a different picture behind some of the shiny studcards, particularly abroad.


----------

